# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Pancratium maritimum o azucena de mar.

## frfmfrfm

Buena compañeros esta vez quiero enseñaros una planta bastante particular por el ecosistema que habita, las fotos fueron realizada la semana pasada en el parque natural de Punta Umbría, Huelva, como podéis ver se encuentra en los arenales y en las dunas fijas de las costas del Atlántico y del Mediterráneo y tolera bien prolongados periodos de sequía.

Preciosa y llamativa planta, tiene una fragancia muy fuerte y florece de Junio a Septiembre, desde luego llama la atención que una planta tan bonita pueda crecer en un hábitat tan desfavorable.









Espero que os guste.
Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros, esta vez traigo unas fotos de Pancratium maritimu, bueno realmente de los frutos de esta planta, tambien quiero decir que no son de la zona de Huelva que es donde fueron realizadas las anteriores, el lugar de estas últimas es la zona costera de Chipiona, Cadiz.
Voy a ir introduciendo fechas para que podamos hacernos una idea del ciclo de esta planta en particular y en los otros temas en general.









Ah! la avispa va de regalo aunque no se que hacia ahí.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

